# Show me your wheels...



## Lewis100985 (Jun 24, 2013)

The TT I am going to buy has wheels on (18s I think) that look like the Scirocco turbine style. They have Audi centre caps and the salesman is adamant they are genuine Audi.

Has anyone else seen these on any Audi car? I will post a picture when I work out how to do it..!

Was thinking of changing them for the 18 inch 9 spoke that I have seen on a few V6's. What other options have I got?

There must be loads of aftermarket ones available now but think I would like to have it all genuine Audi.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

I've never seen those on a mk1 TT

Warren


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes seen a set of turbine on a mk1 tt. They were gloss black though. Looked realy nice.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

They are defo not genuine Audi as Audi don't use those wheels they may be genuine VW but if they are the car must have adapters fitted as they will be the wrong PCD


----------



## Lewis100985 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks, pretty much confirms what I thought.

What PCD and offset is the mk1 Audi TT? Can many different Audi model wheels fit on these?


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

There's some BBS rs2s in the for sale section I've just taken off my v6 tt

They would look nice and proper Audi wheels


----------



## Lewis100985 (Jun 24, 2013)

Unfortunately I cannot see the for sale section yet? Assuming it's because I am new here..!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... the Mk1 TT uses the same stud pattern as the mk4 golf on which it was based- *5x100 pcd*.

There aren't loads of genuine audi wheels to choose from as most other audi's now tend to use the much more popular 5x112 fitment.
TT comps are one of the nicer oem wheels, but only come in 17" fitments ... the standard 18" RS4 wheels are actually a great looking wheel and suit the TT superbly, but are just too common for most who want to swap wheels.

Probably the best bet if you are looking for oem wheels that are 18" and not too common is the QS wheel (which are staggered if you find genuine ones)

If you change your mind and want to go for an aftermarket wheel, there are quite a few to choose from in 5x100 fitments and the good news is that TT arches can take some pretty wide wheels.
Ideally you want around a et35 offset. (If I remember correctly oem audi alloys tend to be et32) but you can run spacers in varying widths if you run anything that is between et45 and et20.

Hope this helps [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Steve


----------



## Lewis100985 (Jun 24, 2013)

That's top notch information, thank you very much!

I am in no real rush to change the wheels but I would definitely like to have Audi wheels.

Even more so now I know they have adapters fitted as I am sure this will put extra stress on the bearings etc?


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... the Mk1 TT uses the same stud pattern as the mk4 golf on which it was based- *5x100 pcd*.
> 
> There aren't loads of genuine audi wheels to choose from as most other audi's now tend to use the much more popular 5x112 fitment.
> TT comps are one of the nicer oem wheels, but only come in 17" fitments ... the standard 18" RS4 wheels are actually a great looking wheel and suit the TT superbly, but are just too common for most who want to swap wheels.
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



Lewis100985 said:


> That's top notch information, thank you very much!
> 
> I am in no real rush to change the wheels but I would definitely like to have Audi wheels.
> 
> Even more so now I know they have adapters fitted as I am sure this will put extra stress on the bearings etc?


They dont look bad.. some like the turbine style a lot.
The prob is it isnt symmetrical,then again who is gonna be running around from one side to the other to check the effect 

Maybe knock a few quid off the purchase price cos they arent genuine audi oem!
No point in whinging too much tho, mho.
You at least get pcd adapters if you do want to change wheels at some stage.

The increased wheel bearing strain isnt guaranteed.
If the offset of those wheels was quite high originally, say 45mm and the adapters are 20 mm thick it wont be much of a strain.
Adapters will add a little unsprung weight tho , which isnt desireable.

Many on here use 15 mm spacers on the front and 20 mm on the rear on original audi wheels purely for looks .

I myself use 20 mm pcd adapters for aftermarket wheels with a 114.3 pcd(jap)..but they can do double duty as 20 mm spacer only for the original audi wheels, which I will be switching to for winter use at the end of this month :lol: .

It could be the TT your going to get has this type of adapter,which essentially means:
If you buy a set of genuine audi oem wheels you can buy long wheel bolts and use the adapters as spacers, if you like the look.

On the wheel bolts.I think all oem TT wheels have a spherical seat.
My TT when I bought it last year, came with original 17 in audi wheels but all the wheel bolts were tapered seat 

A bit of eeny meeny miny mo in my wheel and bolt spares box, but I have 20, 45mm length bolts ready to go.
Then there is the q of the centre bore and spigot rings ,but as at the end of a "tales from the riverbank " episode, that's another story.


----------



## Lewis100985 (Jun 24, 2013)

Another great reply, thanks.

Just personal opinion on the wheels obviously, but I am not a massive fan. They have fairly new tyres all the way round, 225/40R18's, so I may be able to use these.

Once I can post items for sale these wheels will be up.

So from what you're saying I will need to buy standard wheel nuts and also extended ones, if I am to keep the adapters on and use them as spacers? Standard length wheel nuts if I take them off, obviously.

Has anyone got any before and after pictures of fitting spacers with OEM wheels??


----------



## sdjfaulkes (Oct 9, 2015)

is there a decent 'wheel' thread anywhere on here? Thought this might be it...


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I have recently fitted Audi Rotor Reps which are later alloy wheels but because they are reps I managed to get them in 5x100 so they bolt straight on and I think they look great... 



























I like the fact they look genuine but not common to the TT because they are normally the later fitment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

sdjfaulkes said:


> is there a decent 'wheel' thread anywhere on here? Thought this might be it...


This thread was excellent, not only wheels but spacers and lowering spec, sadly some photos are now deleted but there is still some inspiration and information viewtopic.php?f=2&t=158193


----------



## Lewis100985 (Jun 24, 2013)

What do people think of these wheels...

I like any of these, would guess I would have to get the newer S4 style as a replica. They look like 19s to me.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

They all look good, the first two are Nouvolari, I have to admit I'm not a fan of Mk2 wheels on a Mk1, the only exception would be BBS Speedline but they are not cheap and would require adapters which may already be on the car...


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Or Votex


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

A few here, viewtopic.php?f=2&t=101544


----------



## Lewis100985 (Jun 24, 2013)

triplefan said:


> Or Votex


Love those, are they 18??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BBS LMS








BBS CH 








Sportec mono 10s








All 19x8.5 with 235/35 tyres


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Lewis100985 said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > Or Votex
> ...


They are, but a bit rare now. Here's a link with a few more pics if you need any more persuasion viewtopic.php?f=2&t=132422&start=30


----------



## blues1143 (Oct 26, 2014)

triplefan said:


> Or Votex


They are incredible! I want them!


----------



## blythe92 (Dec 9, 2013)

Cades Burn 19" alloys i fitted not too long ago, look smart.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

19" RSTT Replicas in chrome powder coat.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Light rota GTR 18s on my track TT


----------



## sdjfaulkes (Oct 9, 2015)

triplefan said:


> sdjfaulkes said:
> 
> 
> > is there a decent 'wheel' thread anywhere on here? Thought this might be it...
> ...


Exactly what I'm looking for, thank you vm.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Those polished 19's look awesome!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

adamchelseafc said:


> Those polished 19's look awesome!


Thanks


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

They set you back much to polish?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

adamchelseafc said:


> They set you back much to polish?


They are chrome powder coated, cost just shy of £300.

I was originally going to get them polished but I don't have time for the up keep of polished wheels, these get cleaned once a month with the jet wash and some billberry and a wax once a year - so far so good :wink:


----------



## 337GBH (Sep 5, 2008)

managed to get 19" with the correct fitting wasn't easy to find them
Black seems to be a modern choice alot of the new audis have them. problem now is i have a set of vgc 18" original wheels to get rid of any ideas..


----------



## Basketcase (Jul 2, 2015)

firediamonduk said:


> I have recently fitted Audi Rotor Reps which are later alloy wheels but because they are reps I managed to get them in 5x100 so they bolt straight on and I think they look great...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wheels and sentiments exactly 8)


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh great, another pose yer wheels thread ..Im in


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

337GBH said:


> managed to get 19" with the correct fitting wasn't easy to find them
> Black seems to be a modern choice alot of the new audis have them. problem now is i have a set of vgc 18" original wheels to get rid of any ideas..


Love those wheels!


----------



## Morty (Oct 18, 2010)

Kerbed the NSR today [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## titch3030 (May 1, 2015)

Morty said:


> Kerbed the NSR today [smiley=bigcry.gif]


That's an amazing background!


----------



## Morty (Oct 18, 2010)

titch3030 said:


> Morty said:
> 
> 
> > Kerbed the NSR today [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Thanks its a wee bit different to sleepy Devon where we came from


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

19" bmw wheels


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

phoenixboy said:


>


More light pls


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry., try this one!


----------



## biggusguttus (Jul 12, 2012)

Wheel pic


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

phoenixboy said:


> Sorry., try this one!


Is there no sun over there? :lol:

I'm trying to decide if I like them or not. They are definitely unique though! Props


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

Will try and get a better picture taken for you tomorrow,lol
Yeh there different, not to everyone's taste.
Carbon dipped wheels and mirrors.
Always loved a bit of carbon,same on my bikes.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Its funny..or not,
but to my eye..yes of course Im biased :lol: some 19" wheels look "wohh bit big" compared to my 20's.
Then again I like my 20's and call them george :lol:


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Team Dynamics pro race 1.3








after a wash


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

My latest rims.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

3TT3 said:


> Oh great, another pose yer wheels thread ..Im in


They 20" R8 alloys?


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

Winters but going back to silver.

















Summers.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

adamchelseafc said:


> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh great, another pose yer wheels thread ..Im in
> ...


No bk racing 399 20's 8j
Theyre an old wheel  circa 2006-2007 but look very similar to the tt3 20's or even the titanium hub porsche 20's :lol:

I Have 2 sets , one bought in 2011 , one bought this year, both brand new . For 250 quid, worth a pop.


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> phoenixboy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry., try this one!
> ...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

blues1143 said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > Or Votex
> ...


Still available from Audi far as I know, about £800 a set of 4.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

they certainly give the impression of something darker on the outside and redder/pinker on the inside .
Something like my vinyl wrap, but that wasnt the image I had in mind :lol:

I kinda like the look tho sort of like the bugatti veyron.."I dont care what people think of the two tone scheme,this is a class car and Im making a statement" (The red inside on phoenixboy wheels that is)


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Your wrap looks amazing
looks like different colours depending how the light falls on it


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Grahamstt said:


> Your wrap looks amazing
> looks like different colours depending how the light falls on it


Thx GTT.
Its partially to do with the fact it has a "grain",which means more work in applying,but Im glad I didnt go for satin (matt effect), that shows up greasy fingermarks from "I wanna touch it" types :lol:

Sometimes I'd like a full gloss paint finish again.Just peel it off then? Trouble is the paintwork underneath had already been resprayed by PO and still needed maybe 500 quid to get it back like new.
When the wrap gets brittle and starts to flake off in a year or 2 :roll: I might go for red gloss wrap,if it matches up ok for the panels that need painting.
Or not 
Im happy enough as is,V6RUL has the best wrap Ive seen on here(some dont agree).
Mine can be nice and anonymous on a wet day..his no


----------

